# a few bass from the fresh surf



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Thought I'd show a couple of the bass I've been picking up since I do alot of fresh water fishing also. 
this went 4lb1oz








this went 4lb11oz








before I bought the digi scale but had to be close to 4.5lbs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Those are very local fish in your area. did you see the 4 lb LMB in the Shoppe this week? I personnally wouldnt of kept it. But TO EACH HIS OWN who am i to tell someone they can or cant keep a fish. I just always think about how much bigger they'll be next yr when I catch them again.

Where do you do alot of your fishing RD?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I fish*

from Ocean City south. Used to do alot of fresh water fishin but too much anymore. There are some good fishin holes around here.


----------

